# LBS takes a cottontail!



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey guys! Finally got out for a little hunt tonight ! .. was able to place a nice shot with 8mm (5/16) steel straight through the ribcage of this rabbit .. destroying the lungs . When I opened it up there wasnt much left ..i was about 40 ft away from this guy .. using the LBS and green .65 gzk green I got from ibojoe!  it's good stuff .. after I hit this guy he moved about 3 ft and fell over dead
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Nice shot my friend!! Oh ya, and nice frame too!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Putting that green to good use I see. That's about the best heart shot you could possibly make. Awesome shootn my friend! 
That's a beautiful LBS too! Merry Christmas buddy!!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Heart/lung shot with small steel works! Not much left to debate, huh? Nice shooting!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Shot ????


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Great shooting. Nice bunny!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Island made said:


> Nice shot my friend!! Oh ya, and nice frame too!


Thank you very much my friend !!  .. today for christmas I tossed this LBS to my brother  .. I felt it was time I'd pass it on! He loved it! .. I sure hope you guys have a great Christmas buddy!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Putting that green to good use I see. That's about the best heart shot you could possibly make. Awesome shootn my friend!
> That's a beautiful LBS too! Merry Christmas buddy!!


Thank you very much my friend!!  .. I appreciate that .. I went ahead and tossed this frame to my brother tonight for christmas .. it has fed me many times .. and felt it was time for someone else to enjoy it  .. Merry Christmas my friend! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

StringSlap said:


> Heart/lung shot with small steel works! Not much left to debate, huh? Nice shooting!


Thank you very much my friend!  .. and I have to agree !! .. it works ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

bingo said:


> Shot


Thanks man! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Great shooting. Nice bunny!


Thanks dude !!! Appreciate it! .. it is sitting in a brine and tomorrow the pot! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice kill mate!


----------

